# Critique my Equitation



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm no expert, but in the first picture, it seems like you are leaning forward a little bit too far, and in both pictures it looks like you might have piano hands, so get your thumbs up and elbows in . You look really relaxed and look like a really good rider!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your horse is a very nice mover! I can't really tell about your hands because of the gloves. the only thing I can see is you could move your lower leg back just a teensy bit... and then pull your shoulders back. Otherwise you look great. Nice horse.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

1st picture: The most noticible thing that stand out to me is that you need to arch your back and bring your shoulders back. Pick your hands up about two inches and although this might be a hunter class, you reins should be a little shorter. Your leg looks pretty good! Your horse is cute but needs a lot more neck muscle and topline. 

2nd picture: This picture is on an odd angle so i won't have to much of a critique. However, i d shorten your reins more and be careful of having piano hands. Make sure that they stay together too. 

Other then that your guys look pretty good. I would work on your horse's topline to help his neck fill out.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Arch your back shoulders back.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with everything that has pretty much been said. I would also like to see you get your hands up and thumbs on top, adding the shoulders and arch will make for one pretty picture!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Like everyone said, it looks like you're leaning too far forward, but I wouldn't "arch" your back, hollow backs are never any good. Just bring your shoulders back, but keep using your abs. You use your abs to ride too. You will feel like you're leaning too far back, but more than likely, your shoulders still aren't back far enough. Overall though you look great. =]


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I agree with everything that has pretty much been said. I would also like to see you get your hands up and thumbs on top, adding the shoulders and arch will make for one pretty picture!


I completely forgot! Cuz my specialty is Hunters! LOL!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When a rider arch's their back, they've lost their balance and centeredness in the saddle. 

As Sally Swift says - when you hollow out your lower back, your balance has now gushed out the front end. You also lost your core, and the effectiveness of your seat.

If you roach your lower back, your balance now gushes out your back and you've over activated your core, and have to much of a seat. 

You need a perfect balance between the two. Riding on all 3 points of your seat - and having a strait lower back.

The top picture - her back is perfect with a very effective seat. I would say sit up taller and bring her shoulders back. I would also say lift up your hands - the reason why the riders upper body has leant ahead of the verticle is because her hands are too low, which caused the rest to follow in suit. 

Very nice effective leg. Very nice heel - and I love how she is on all 3 points of her seat. 

I am surrounded by A Circuit Hunter/Jumper barns, and they all are taught to ride with a strait lower back - because it is effective.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Disregard everything I said do whatever you want. Listen to everyone else but me cuz thats the right rounded way to do things.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Disregard everything I said do whatever you want. Listen to everyone else but me cuz thats the right rounded way to do things.


Chill out, okay? This is the second time you've attacked MIEventer for posting advice that contradicts yours. Your opinion isn't the only one in the world... she's allowed to disagree. And she did explain WHY you shouldn't arch your back. Your post just said "arch your back" and gave no reasons. How is RamblingT going to learn from that? Please try to be a bit more respectful to the other posters.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Equuestriaan said:


> Chill out, okay? This is the second time you've attacked MIEventer for posting advice that contradicts yours. Your opinion isn't the only one in the world... she's allowed to disagree. And she did explain WHY you shouldn't arch your back. Your post just said "arch your back" and gave no reasons. How is RamblingT going to learn from that? Please try to be a bit more respectful to the other posters.


"This is the second time you've attacked MIEventer for posting advice that contradicts yours."
Well first I'm only annoyed cuz of the way she says it not cuz she disagrees. I don't explian cuz I don't have time for everyone. I have to ride a grand prix horse my own horse and have to make sure everyone in the barn is safe and sound.
If rambling wants to ask why they can.
I don't think I'm the one whos being disrespectful.
Clearly almost everyone on this forum idolizes her so maybe I should leave cuz I don't really have time for it anyway.
I give people alot of second chances but I do have my limit.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No one here idolizes anyone. We are all equal parts of this fabulous community. Everyone here has knowledge, experience and skills to share. No one is more than any other.

Thanks Equeestriaan, I appreciate your words 

I can post my thoughts and my experiences and what I've learnt, just like anyone else can. This is a board of discussion - so that we can talk, learn and grow. 

Please do explain why the rider should arch her back?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> "This is the second time you've attacked MIEventer for posting advice that contradicts yours."
> Well first I'm only annoyed cuz of the way she says it not cuz she disagrees. I don't explian cuz I don't have time for everyone. I have to ride a grand prix horse my own horse and have to make sure everyone in the barn is safe and sound.
> If rambling wants to ask why they can.
> I don't think I'm the one whos being disrespectful.
> ...


I agree with Equuestrain. Chill. MIEventer does not present her advice in a way that is offensive in my opinion. She is only saying what she thinks- take it or leave it. There is no mention of you in her post and she obviously isn't singling you out in any way. By putting up a fuss for no reason you are singling yourself out.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

MIEventer has -always- posted helpful, insightful, and kind critiques, with thorough explanations. Perhaps that's why we look to her so often, eh?

I don't feel that she was disrespectful to you in any way, Trissacar. She didn't aim her comment in your direction, and you are not the only one who instructed the OP to arch her back. 

MIEventer has posted her opinion in a respectful way. Just because it isn't the same as yours or others, it doesn't mean it's a personal attack.

You state in your last post that you do not have time to give a thorough critique to everyone, because you are busy. That's great that you have wonderful horses to ride, and that the majority of your time is spent there. MIEventer seems to enjoy providing thorough critiques to those who want them - don't jump down her throat for it.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> No one here idolizes anyone. We are all equal parts of this fabulous community. Everyone here has knowledge, experience and skills to share. No one is more than any other.
> 
> Thanks Equeestriaan, I appreciate your words
> 
> ...


Please understand I do not want you not to post. I encourage differences in training and ideas. I just think you could disagree with me on a professional level. Like there are many different types of ways to say something and I felt yours was very oppositional to everything I have said.
The judges like an arched back not hollow just enough to feel the back muscles. It also balances the horse out makes him sit on his haunches instead of on his forehand. It will also put the rider in a more secure position say if the horse decides to do something naughty. I know how it feels when I arch my back. I use my abdominal muscles more and my horse becomes so much more balanced beneath me.
Also from Physical therapy I learned how much more secure and physically right it is. I have a funky disc and also mild scoliosis. Arching your back helps warm the muscles for jumping. And feels fantastic afterward from the endorphins.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

onetoomany said:


> I agree with Equuestrain. Chill. MIEventer does not present her advice in a way that is offensive in my opinion. She is only saying what she thinks- take it or leave it. There is no mention of you in her post and she obviously isn't singling you out in any way. By putting up a fuss for no reason you are singling yourself out.


You should look at the other posts.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> MIEventer has -always- posted helpful, insightful, and kind critiques, with thorough explanations. Perhaps that's why we look to her so often, eh?
> 
> I don't feel that she was disrespectful to you in any way, Trissacar. She didn't aim her comment in your direction, and you are not the only one who instructed the OP to arch her back.
> 
> ...


]
_Again_ my only problem is how she says it. *sigh*


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I still don't feel that MIEventer was disrespectful. Rather, I think she made a point -not- to be disrespectful.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support  I highly appreciate it.

Remember - it is easy to misinterpret words on a computer screen, when you get no tone of voice or facial expressions.

Read the message behind the posts, not how you think it sounds.

Like it or lump it, I guess. Easy to scroll past my posts. 

This is - afterall - JUST a forum.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Thanks everyone for your support  I highly appreciate it.
> 
> Remember - it is easy to misinterpret words on a computer screen, when you get no tone of voice or facial expressions.
> 
> ...


I actually quite like your posts. Blunt, to the point and very informative. Some people just can't understand others opinions I guess.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> I still don't feel that MIEventer was disrespectful. Rather, I think she made a point -not- to be disrespectful.


Well I felt differently maybe we are both right.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

LisaClarke said:


> I actually quite like your posts. Blunt, to the point and very informative. Some people just can't understand others opinions I guess.


Oh I can understand.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Thanks everyone for your support  I highly appreciate it.
> 
> Remember - it is easy to misinterpret words on a computer screen, when you get no tone of voice or facial expressions.
> 
> ...


Yes very true.
Sry for the double posts the quotes were not on the same page.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> The judges like an arched back not hollow just enough to feel the back muscles. It also balances the horse out makes him sit on his haunches instead of on his forehand. It will also put the rider in a more secure position say if the horse decides to do something naughty. I know how it feels when I arch my back. I use my abdominal muscles more and my horse becomes so much more balanced beneath me.


I am going to disagree - god forbid, but I am.

You do not balance your horse out by hollowing out your lower back - you balance your horse by being balanced yourself. You are out, so is your horse. The moment you hollow your lower back, you've now - again - lost your balance, and your core. Those two, make a balanced and effective rider.

Lets look at the picture - REMEMBER we MUST BE EFFECTIVE AND FUNCTIONAL - NOT PRETTY AND POSED!!

This horse is activated and moving forward which is fabulous - the rider has an effective seat, BUT it would be much more effective if she was over her horses verticle.

Her horse is on his forehand, dropped back and high back end - but can be fixed if the rider sat up taller, brough her shoulders back, carried her hands, closed her elbow angle and lifted her horse up and into her.

She is effective, but can be much more if she just tweaked a few things.

You hollow your lower back - you've become an unbalanced rider.

A more secure position - is achieved through being balanced, and anchored via correct legs and heels.

If this horse in the picture made a move - I guarantee you she would be planted tight in her tack because she is effective via seat, lower leg, lower back. Her upper body - again, needs to be taller.

You loose your function of your abs when you hollow out your lower back. Do a test right now- hollow out your lower back, how effective are your abs? Now straiten your lower back, now how much more effective are your abs?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I am going to disagree - god forbid, but I am.
> 
> You do not balance your horse out by hollowing out your lower back - you balance your horse by being balanced yourself. You are out, so is your horse. The moment you hollow your lower back, you've now - again - lost your balance, and your core. Those two, make a balanced and effective rider.
> 
> ...


I did the test and I felt my abs tight when I arched my back then when I lowered it relaxed.
I disagree. But hey everyone has different opinions and ideas.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

And I didn't say hollow. I think theres a big difference.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

To arch your lower back, you hollow it.

When we ride, we must ride with our cores - our cores must be activated. Ever heard the term - pretend there is a string attached to your belly button, and imagine someone behind you pulling on that string.

Because when you straiten your lower back, you are pulling your abs inwards, activating them.

Ever do a sit up? Same idea - activating your ab's. When you do a sit up, you pull your tummy muscles inwards.

Proof is in the pudding - same when you are in the saddle. Effectiveness.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> To arch your lower back, you hollow it.
> 
> When we ride, we must ride with our cores - our cores must be activated. Ever heard the term - pretend there is a string attached to your belly button, and imagine someone behind you pulling on that string.
> 
> ...


I disagree. But thats ok.


----------



## MyRamblingT (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, aside from all the arguements, Thank you all for your critiques. I will be sure to keep them in mind.
I did just want to say about my horse, a few of you have mentioned about my horses lack of muscle/weight. These pictures were taken a few weeks after I had purchased her. She is an OTTB and had lost all her racing weight and muscling in a very short amount of time. She is now looking much better. I will post updated pics soon.
Thanks again for the critique


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

MyRamblingT, did your coach tell you arch your back or tuck your hips under and keep your belly button back?

Just curious.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I think that arching the back would really help. Here's some examples of good arched backs:
Beezie Madden








George Morris








Trissacar would know about back arching, she's ridden with people that do it! Their backs are totally hollowed out.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I think their backs are fairly straight, I don't see the arch?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Yeah I think that arching the back would really help. Here's some examples of good arched backs:
> Beezie Madden
> 
> 
> ...


I can't understand if you are mocking me. Plz advise.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> I can't understand if you are mocking me. Plz advise.


Pretty sure she is.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Equuestriaan said:


> Pretty sure she is.


I'm pretty sure I asked her.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Seriously people, it is JUST a Forum.

This is getting a bit out of hand. Everybody is entitled to their opinions, and everybody has different views. That is the glory of horseback riding and training. 

Nobody on here is perfect, or has the answers to everything. 
We merely just give advice from our own stand-point and how we train.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

NoFear526 said:


> Seriously people, it is JUST a Forum.
> 
> This is getting a bit out of hand. Everybody is entitled to their opinions, and everybody has different views. That is the glory of horseback riding and training.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## MyRamblingT (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok. My instructor tells me to tuck my hips forward and keep belly button back. Doing this, I have a flat back rather than a rounded or arched back.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

MyRamblingT said:


> Ok. My instructor tells me to tuck my hips forward and keep belly button back. Doing this, I have a flat back rather than a rounded or arched back.


I would continue doing what your trainer is telling you. Overall, I think your posture looks great - I would just shift your shoulders back a hair. :]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Ok. My instructor tells me to tuck my hips forward and keep belly button back. Doing this, I have a flat back rather than a rounded or arched back.


I completely agree with your Coach. We want to ride balanced at all times, and the moment we hollow out our lower backs, we are now unbalanced as a rider - which means, if we are out - so are our horses.

Also, the moment you tuck your belly button in, and straiten your lower back - you've now activated your core - which is one of the most important factors to riding.

You will be a much more effective rider, if you sit up taller instead of leaning infront of the verticle - placing all your bodies weight onto your horses forehand. And due to that, your hands are too low.

Right now, your horse is on his forehand. If you were to sit up taller, brought your shoulders back and closed your elbow angle *lifting your hands waaayy up* you will aid your horse, lift your horse up and into your aids, getting him off of his forehand.

Again - you have a fabulous seat. I love your effectiveness - just fix the few things, and you will have a functional mount under you.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW

A trainwreck and I haven't even posted until now ! 


Darn I missed out.:shock:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Toot toot!


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

I think your position could be improved by bringing your leg back underneath you a tad and sitting up taller.

I agree with MIEventer, don't arch your back. Certainly not if your trainer tells you not to. Riding with an arched back not only throws off your balance and security in the saddle, but it also causes your muscles to get very tight and stiff, which further reduces the effectiveness of your riding. 

By bringing your leg back so it's underneath you, you will have an even better seat and your leg will be very secure. You want a straight line from your ear to your shoulder to your hip to your heel. You will be balanced and centered and will find it easier to ask your horse to move off your leg. 

To get the horse off of his forehand, I would suggest taking a light feel of his mouth, picking your hands up and pushing him up with your legs into the bridle. I know you're doing Hunters, and that is more of a Dressage technique, but I think it would help a lot when he starts to get really heavy on the front end. 

Overall, you two look great! He's a very cute mover and your equitation looks fabulous.


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> Arch your back shoulders back.


As opposed to front shoulders?

AHAHAH


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

letsgetserious said:


> As opposed to front shoulders?
> 
> AHAHAH


She meant, arch your back and keep your shoulders back.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

letsgetserious said:


> As opposed to front shoulders?
> 
> AHAHAH


I meant arch your back and bring your shoulders back.


----------

